# Of Sound Mind II



## Jarval (Jun 12, 2002)

This is a continuation of the Of Sound Mind Game.

Repost of last update:

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

You walk into the tavern, the cool air inside a relief after the warmth outside.  The common room is mostly empty, with two old farmers sitting at a table playing cards and the barkeep.  You look around the room, the many items hung on the walls catching your attention.  On one wall hangs a talon the size of Gholog's forearm, along with a couple of dagger sized teeth.  Behind the bar hang several weapons and a shield, all of which look well used and cared for.  Below them a large ironbound book sits.

"Hello again."  The barkeeper, a middle aged half-elf, says to Seraphina.  "Is there anything else you're wanting?"  The two farmers look up at the sound of the barkeeper's voice, but seem little interested by you and return to their game.


_Adren and Kerrick:_

You wonder over to the shouting man, his voice quickly becoming audible to you.  He is muscled and filthy, and his hair is unwashed.  He shakes slightly as he speaks.

"And I tell you ALL.." he pauses for a moment as he spots you. "And here we have new friends!  Welcome, friends, welcome.  He will gladly take you as well.  I was just explaining to these fine people here," and at this his voice drops to almost a conspiratorial whisper. "that we're all going to get swallowed."  His voice returns to normal.  "Yes, swallowed!  Deep into the abyss, where we are kept for and cared for by the one who hates us!  I can see him now... feel him.  I have felt him against my skin at night.  He... he will bury us all in the deepest pit!"  His tone changes again, to one that is almost happy.  "I'm not going back into the mine, you see.  Never never never.  The mine is where he'll find me, so I won't go.  He talks to me every day, and tells me he misses me, but I don't miss his whispers!"  Tears begin to roll down his face, slicing furrows through the dirt on his cheeks.  "I don't!"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 12, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog takes a long look at the talon on the wall. pulls his cowl back and asks the bartender, "... dragon?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

"Indeed it is."  The barkeeper walks out from behind the bar and over to you.

"It's one of Copperdeath's talons, taken from his body by my mother.  She and her companions slew the beast."  He looks proud of the heroics of his parent.  "Close to fifty years ago it was.  All the gear around the tavern is from my mother and her party.  But I guess you are strangers to the town, so you may not know the story of the dragon and it's defeat."


_Aiden, Adren and Kerrick:_

A young woman moves out of the crowd over to the speaker who is now sat on the box sobbing.  She is clad in simple blue robes, with the sun-disc of Pelor embroidered on each cuff.  Her blonde hair echoes the gold trim of the robe, and you guess she can be no more the seventeen years of age.  She sits beside the speaker and tries to comfort him, but he seems lost in what ever thoughts he is troubled by.


Sollir, I don't know what actions you wanted Aiden to take, so I've left him in the square at the moment.

Other Guy, I'm also assuming that Jason is in the square, but he can have followed Gholog and Seraphina into the inn if you want.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog places a gold piece on the bar and sits, "Please, I'd be interested in learning more about this dragon... and an ale, too."


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 14, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason walks over towards his companions in the crowd and speaks to them, "What's all this? Is some fanatic trying to stir the up the crowd?" Seeing the sobbing man, a confused look falls over his face, "OK...it's a pile of tears, then. What happened?"









*OOC:*



I'm sorry that it took me that long to respond.  Here you go!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 15, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"He's either completely mad, or we might want to check around about this mine."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 16, 2002)

Aiden walks towards the crowd and tries to see what the problem is.

[color=sky blue]OOC: Don't worry Jarval, that action suits me.[/color]


----------



## Jarval (Jun 16, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

The barkeep walks back behind the bar and fetches Gholog his drink.

"My names Tokket by the way." He says as he returns with a couple of mugs of ale.  "Right, you want to know about Copperdeath?" He starts to recount his tale.  "My mother and her companions arrived in Bellhold close to Midsummer fifty years ago.  At first they thought the town to be safe, protected by its "tame" dragon.  They spent a couple of days here to recuperate, but fell under the sway of Copperdeath.  It wasn't until many months later that one of my mothers companions, Thrommel, managed to break it's hold on his mind."  He pauses for a moment to take a sip his ale.  "Once Thrommel had managed to return to his senses he quickly helped my mother and her other companions to regain their will.  My mother and Thrommel decided to try to kill the dragon to end its grip on the town.  They succeeded, but it cost them dear.  Thrommel was killed by Copperdeath, as were two other of my mothers companions.  Another had his mind broken by the dragons will and he fled to town, never to be seen again."  He takes another sip of his drink.

"I have Thrommel's journal over there." he says as he points to the iron-bound book behind the bar.  "The axe and the shield were both his as well."

He stands up from his seat and rinses out his mug.  "Right, do you folks want anything else?  Food?  Another drink?"


_Aiden, Adren, Kerrick and Jason:_

The man continues to shake as he sobs, obviously to the distress of the woman sat beside him.  She looks up as Aiden approaches, and a look of joy replaces the one of sorrow.

"Thank Pelor!" she says at the sight of your holy symbol.  "Has the temple sent you to help?  I though none would come."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Might I examine this journal, Tokket? Sounds like interesting reading."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 16, 2002)

*Seraphina Tealeaf*

Seraphina sits on a stool next to Gholog, listening closely to his conversation to the bartender without saying anything.


----------



## Acmite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Adren*

  Ah, perhaps Aiden _ will _ be able to help the poor man.  It is clear his mind has not yet completely left him, but it may be close.....could the mine be the source of his apparent insanity?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 17, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

"Sure you can." Tokket replies to Gholog.  He goes over to the bar and returns with the iron-bound book.  "Like most dwarven things it's pretty sturdy."  He places the book in front of Gholog.

"If you don't mind me asking, why are you folks in town?  Most have been traveling away from Bellhold."

I've attached the text of the diary as a .txt file to this post.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 17, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog slowly and reverently reads the diary, using care to keep it clean.

* * *

After finishing the tome, he returns it to Tokket.

"Whatever became of this Toren person?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2002)

"To be perfectly honest I have not heard of the troubles here in Bellhold, the church has sent me to pick up bells for it, although by the looks of it, something is wrong here, can you tell me what is troubling you?  I'm sure the church can wait."  Aiden replies.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

Tokket shrugs.  "I don't know.  In the journal, my mother calls him a thief, but when I asked her about Toren she said that the dragon had broken his mind.  Either way, to my knowledge he wasn't seen again."


_Aiden, Adren, Kerrick and Jason:_

"There are many things troubling the town of late." The girl wearing the symbol Pelor replies to Aiden.  "Cobble has been having dreams over the last couple of weeks, and he has become a little, um, strained..."  She pauses, looking at the crying man with some concern.  "I've never seen him this bad before though.  None of the gifts our lord Pelor grants me are strong enough to heal his mind, so I would welcome any aid you could give."

She turns to look at Adren.  "I don't know what the cause of all this is.  I went down to the mine just two days ago and I felt no evil there.  But I am somewhat unskilled in such matters."  She runs her fingers through her hair, looking desperate.  "The others of my temple have left the town, seeking answers to the problem elsewhere, so I am doing my best to tend the town myself."  She sits back down, obviously close to exhaustion.


----------



## Acmite (Jun 18, 2002)

*Adren*

 Are you well?  You appear to have worked yourself nearly to death!  Come with us to the inn.  We will dine and discuss how we can help the citizenry of this overcrowded town!

I'm sorry, forgive my manners.  I didn't catch your name?

Perhaps you should bring Cobble along to the inn.  Mayhaps he has some information that may be useful.  I know you have already questioned him, but the addled mind may release knowledge only sparingly.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 18, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Ah well, it was just a thought.

"While in the _Dancing Hound_ we heard of some missing children and came to offer our help. Who is in charge of that?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

"The missing children?  You'll want to speak to Captain Haldik.  He's in charge of the town Watch, and the search.  He'd welcome any help you can offer, as so far the search has come up blank."  He fills a mug with ale and hands it to one of the farmers.  "Things have gone even worse of late.  The Heroes of the Bell, our local adventurers, haven't been seen since they went looking at the start of the week."  He smiles humorlessly.  "Hardly a good sign, is it?"


_Aiden, Adren, Kerrick and Jason:_

The girl stands back up, smiling at Adren.  "Thank you, I could do with a meal.  My name's Thorlenn.  What are your names?"  She goes back over to Cobble and gently takes hold of his arm.  "Cobble?  These kind people are going to get us something to eat.  Will you join us?"

Cobble looks up at Thorlenn, his tears having cleaned streaks through the dust on his face.  "Eh?"  He shakes his head for a moment, then stops.  "Yes, yes, I will.  I might as well eat."  He seems slightly cheered by the mention of food and gets to his feet.  He looks over to Aiden and leans forwards to whisper in his ear.  "You know your god can't stop him, don't you?  He'll take you just the same as the others."  He straightens up again and nods at you all.  "Now, food you say?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Where can I find Captain Haldeck so as to volunteer my services?

Gholog looks around to see if there are any other half-orcs in the area.

_I wonder how I'll fit in. Humans tend to be so judgmental._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 20, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick leans over and whispers to Aiden, "Perhaps you should check,Cobble, to make sure he's in good health? He may have had a head injury like those horse we saw earlier."

Kerrick then bows to Thorlenn, "Kerrick Jonez at your service, if there's anything i can do for you feal free to ask."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

"I can't tell you where to find Captain Haldik at the moment, as he and some of his men are out looking for the children, but he will be back in the town later."  Tokket says.  "The mayor is holding a town meeting in the Plazza this evening, and I'm sure the Captain will be there."


_Aiden, Adren, Kerrick and Jason:_

"My thanks, Kerrick."  Thorlenn smiles at you all.  She takes Cobble by the arm and starts leading him towards the _Bell and Clapper_.


Zhure, when Gholog came into town he saw a couple of other half-orcs, but there don't seem to be many in the town.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Well, then I think I'll take my room and nap until evening."


----------



## Acmite (Jun 20, 2002)

Adren will go with the strangers into the inn and order enough food for everyone (and pay for it).

  Perhaps while we wait for our food and ale, you could tell us more about what has happened to this overcrowded town?  And the more information you can give us, the better we will be able to help.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2002)

Thorlenn leads Cobble over to a stool and sits him down, before taking a seat herself.

"A lot has happened in the town of late.  Almost everyone in the town has been having nightmares every time they sleep, and headaches while they are awake.  I've tried what curative magics the lord Pelor gives me, but none seem to have much effect.  Around a quarter of folk have left the town, and more are leaving every day.  From what I've heard, Utrish, our 'wise woman'," Thorlenn rolls her eyes as she says this. "has said that the dreams will stop within a week.  She's usually right, although I trust her methods little."

"Then, around just under week ago, three children went missing.  This has caused more worry than anything else, and those with young children have been ever more ready to leave since.  The adventurers who live in the town decided to go and look for the children and haven't been seen since.  Captain Haldik, he's in charge of the town guards, has had his men looking for both the children and the Heroes of the Bell everyday for the last three days, but they've found nothing yet."


Sorry about the delay for this update.  I'm a bit busy at the moment with an assignment for college, so my posting might be a bit erratic over the next week.  But carry on as normal, as I'll try to post whenever I can.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 23, 2002)

*Seraphina Tealeaf*

"Gholog, wait a minute."

Seraphina hops off of her stool, and catches up with the half-orc.

"I'm going to look around town," She says, in a whisper. "I'll try to figure out what's been going on lately.  I'll get the others while I'm at it, too."

She shrugs. "Or do you have a different plan in mind?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Seraphina Tealeaf*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *She shrugs. "Or do you have a different plan in mind?" *




"Um. I was going to talk to the captain, Haldik, after I napped. But I guess if you poke around and get everyone and bring them back here, that will work, too."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 28, 2002)

Aiden tries to remain calm, although a slight flash of anger flickers on his face, "I'm afraid if your curative magics cannot help the villagers mine will probably not be sufficient enough...I suppose that means that we must solve the problem, but first we must find a clue of where to start.  Have you heard of where the children's footprints led to perhaps?"  

The young cleric turns to his companions, "I'm sorry for dragging you along on this, if any of you would like to leave, I will not hold it against you, but right now it is my duty to protect the villagers."


----------



## Other Guy (Jun 29, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason smiles and says to Aiden, "Don't be sorry. You've dragged us all to an opportunity to help people. I'll do everything that I can to help you, I promise."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2002)

Tokket returns to your table with your food and drinks.  He nods a greeting to Thorlenn as he sets them down.

"I don't think the children left any footprints." Thorlenn says, only to be interrupted by a derisive snort from Tokket.

"Bah!  Captain Haldik's men couldn't find their arses if you gave them a map, let alone follow a trail!" He says.  "If the children left any tracks, the town guard won't have found them.  Although if you want my advice, I'd look where the guards haven't been yet.  You're not going to find anything if they've been stomping around."

Thorlenn looks annoyed at this.  "They're doing their best!  There's a lot of ground to cover, and it's not like the Captain has his full compliment of men."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Perhaps we should volunteer to be extra manpower for the Captain," Gholog comments.


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 3, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"Perhaps we should break that man's legs and drag him along with us," Jason replies, motioning towards Tokket, "since he seems so convinced that he is better than all the people who are actually trying to fix the problem."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 4, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Hold on a moment gentlemen, Let us not get hostile. We're here, we're going to help, and the problem will be solved."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 4, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Ok, but let's not completely rule out the whole leg-breaking idea."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 4, 2002)

Tokket's face goes red with annoyance from Jason's comment.  "Break your own legs, you idiot!"  he snaps, slamming Jason's plate down in front of him.

"Tokket, please calm yourself."  Thorlenn says.  "These people are here to help us, and what you said  before was beneath you."

Tokket takes a deep breath and tries to calm down.  "I guess you're right.  My apologies, I should have taken that comment in jest."  He grumbles another couple of comments under his breath, too low to hear.

Thorlenn smiles gratefully to Tokket and starts to speak again.  "I think Captain Haldik would be most grateful for any help you could offer.  Are any of you skilled at tracking?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 6, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog just looks sheepish when tracking is mentioned. "I grew up in a monastery in the mountains. I'm not much of a tracker, but I can climb fairly well."


----------



## Acmite (Jul 9, 2002)

*Adren*

  Aye, I have some small skill at tracking.  I agree with Gholog.  Perhaps we should go see this Captain and work in concert with the authorities here.

What say the rest of you?


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"Sounds logical," Jason responds, then adds, "I'm in."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2002)

"I don't know where the Captain is at the moment, but if you go to the guardhouse there should be someone there who knows." Thorlenn says.

"Or if you want to wait, he'll be at the town meeting this evening."  Tokket adds.  "That said, I imagine most of the town will be there.  People want to hear what the Mayor has to say."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 10, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog gives up completely on the notion of sleeping and asks for directions to the guardhouse, planning on volunteering his services.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"The guards will just get in our way and slow us down! No, i think we're better off investigating on our own, and just keeping the catian apprised of anything we find."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2002)

"Either way, you have the best chance of finding the Captain at the guardhouse.  If you head north-west straight along the street outside, you'll come to the guardhouse."  Tokket tells you.  "And the best of luck to you all."  He walks back over to the bar to serve one of the farmers.


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 14, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason looks to his companions and asks, "Shall we?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2002)

"Yes, I think we should get going, every second counts.  I'm not good at tracking, but I hope my healing skills will be enough of a substitute, if these children are missing, they might be injured as well."  Aiden follows the rest in going towards the guardhouse, unless anyone objects.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 15, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog gets up and follows along.

"Thanks for the directions, Tokket."


----------



## Acmite (Jul 16, 2002)

*Adren*

His mind already set to the upcoming task, Adren will nod curtly to the villagers and follow Gholog, Adren, Jason and the others.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2002)

"So most of the town will be at the town meeting this evening..."

After thinking a moment, Seraphina speaks up again.

"I agree with Kerrick.  Any guards would only slow us down.  If we are to investigate, we should do it by ourselves and, as Kerrick said, give updates to the Captain when we find it convenient."

Finished voicing her opinion about the guards, she follows the rest of the group on their way to the guardhouse.

"Besides," She says in a whisper to Gholog once they leave the inn, "If the guards are in any way connected with what is going on, they could attempt to divert us from finding out anything that would be useful.  I could just be being paranoid, but it is something that we should consider."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 16, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog looks confused. "I never thought about the guards being part of it."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2002)

You make your way along the streets in the direction Tokket indicated.  Again, several of the buildings show signs of having been abandoned, and the people on the street seem unusually irritable.  After a few minutes of walking you come to a sturdy stone building with the word "Guardhouse" painted above the door.  A couple of windows on the ground floor have iron bars set in them, and the whole structure looks very solid.

You enter through the large iron-bound door, and come into a hallway.  A youngish man with brown hair is sat behind a table, making notes in a sizeable ledger.  He wears a red uniform you assume is that of a guardsman.  He looks up from his work as you enter.

"What can I do for you?"  He asks in a businesslike fashion, placing his pen in the inkwell.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog, unwittingly the first through the door, looks panicked at the notion of being the group spokesman and quickly backpedals out sheepishly.


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 18, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Noticing Gholog's discomfort, Jason steps forward and bows, "greetings, we are searching for the missing children on behalf of some of the townsfolk and we would like to ask you for any information you could possibly give us." He pauses for a moment, then continues in his most respectful manner, "Though we are not part of the city guard, I am sure that there could be no reason why we can't help each other."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2002)

"I'd better check with the Captain first." says the man sitting behind the table.  "He's down near the river I think.   I'm sure he'll welcome any help you can offer, but it's best to check."

He stands from his seat and calls into a back room.  "Luis, I'm taking some folks to see the Captain.  Can you cover the entry while I'm gone."  The reply, while inaudible to you, seems to satisfy the guardsman who walks back over to you and out the door.  "If you'd follow me," he says, "I'll take you to the Captain."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 18, 2002)

*Gholog*

While walking toward the river, Gholog attempts to subtly ask a few questions of the guardsman.

"So, when were the missing children seen last?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2002)

"The first one, a boy called Caleb, went missing a little over a week ago.  Then the next day another lad called Dorik was gone.  Then three days ago a young lass disappeared."  The guardsman turns to look back at you all.  "Needless to say their folks are rather upset about it all.  And we've had no luck finding them yet, so if you can help I reckon everyone in the town would welcome it."

He turns and continues along the road toward the river.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 20, 2002)

*Gholog*

"How come they disappeared in alphabetical order?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2002)

Seraphina looks up at the guardsman as they walk along the river.

"How was it found that the children were missing?  Were there any clues as to how they had become missing?  If there were any tracks, were any rangers or other tracker-people called upon to follow the tracks as far as possible?"

A moment of silence from the halfling, then...

"Is there anything that these children had in common?  Any abilities or talents that weren't common in the town, or found among the other children, that the children that have been taken had?  How many children have been taken altogether?  Is there a pattern as to when the children are disappearing?"

Seraphina decides that having these questions are satisfactory, and that, for now, no others are required.  She listens intently, *very* intently to the answers.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2002)

The guardsman pauses at Gholog's question.

"You know, I hadn't noticed that.  I don't know the girl's name though, but I can find out if you want?"

"Their parents reported the children missing, but I don't really know much about the search.  I've been manning the guardhouse most of this week, so I've had little time in the field."  He replies to Seraphina.  "We have got one tracker with us, but he only arrived yesterday, so he's not had much time to find anything.  Can any of you follow a trail?"

He listens to Seraphina's next batch of questions, then continues.  "I don't know if anything links the children.  The only one I know is Dorik, who's the son of a friend of mine.  Dorik seems a normal kid, I doubt he has any special talents.  So far, only the three children I've told you about have gone missing, but we want to find out where they've gone as quickly as possible.  As for any pattern, I don't know.  The Captain knows more about all of this than me, so you might be better asking the questions to him." The guardsman finishes apologetically.

He continues alone the road, now going along side the river.  You can see a group of people a little way off that your guide seems to be heading for.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Well, the names could just be coincidence. It's easy to see a pattern among only two samples."

Gholog walks along with the rest of the group toward the river.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 23, 2002)

Aiden leaves his friends to do the questioning, filled with anger at the vileness and atrocities that these mysterious enemies are doing.  Knowing himself, he tries to stay calm, and waits to meet the general.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 23, 2002)

The guardsman continues along the road, then across a field to the group of guards.

"Sir, I've got some people to see you." Your guide calls out to one of the men in the field.  "They'd like to volunteer for the search party."

The man briefly says something to the guardsman closest to him, then walks over to you.  He's well muscled and a little stocky.  He wears the red uniform of a guardsman, but it has a blue trim along the sleeves and around the cuffs.  His hands are stained a dull yellow, and the smell of acidic chemicals lingers around him.

"Thank you, Sergeant." He says to your guide.  "I'm Captain Haldik, head of the town watch.  Sergeant Morris says you'd like to volunteer?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Yes, sir... we're want to help find those missing children."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 28, 2002)

Captain Haldik nods at Gholog's words, and addresses the group.

"And the same goes for all the rest of you?  Are any of you connected to the missing children?  Friends?  Relatives?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jul 28, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Naw, we aren't connected to them in any way, Maybe we're just good folk that don't like it when bad things happen to people. That good enough for you?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 28, 2002)

*Gholog*

"The master says, 'The gods arrange people to be where they're needed'." Then he tries to look wise.


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 29, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Gholog's latest action causes a slight grin to form across Jason's face. He then says to Haldik, "I come from nearby land and have a very large extended family. As far as I know I'm not related to any of them, but it's possible."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 29, 2002)

Captain Haldik seems slightly annoyed by Kerrick's flippant attitude, and mildly amused by Gholog's "wisdom".

"If you wish to join the search, then by all means do.  I'm short of men as it is, so you could make yourselves useful.  Are any of you trackers?"  He scans the groups faces, seeming to gauge each of you against some personal measure of his own.  "I can't pay any of you for your help, so what you do will be generosity on your part."

Turning to Jason, the Captain adds  "What is your family name?  It would be the best place to start, if you wish to know if any of your kin live in the village."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 29, 2002)

"That is fine with me, it is my duty to bring the children back.  I'm no tracker, but as a priest of Pelor I hope to help find them."


----------



## Other Guy (Jul 30, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"I'm no tracker either, but my family name is Master," Jason says. "My mom's was Potter before she married my dad and all her siblings are men. My dad has three sisters and two are married. I think that now their names are Guilder and Skye."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2002)

*Gholog*

"I knew an orc from the Potter tribe.... Hairy fellow.

"But our lineage won't help us find these children. Have we any clues about their disappearances, or did they just vanish without any trace at all?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 31, 2002)

The Captain thinks for a moment.  "Most of the names I'm not familiar with, but the Skye family run the general store on the west side of town.  Or they did.  They left town about two weeks ago."

"But as your friend says, such matters can wait, as we must not waste the daylight.  It's a shame that none of you are trackers, but luck such as that could not be expected.  And it will be a great boon of have one of Pelor's with us."

The Captain turns to face the river, and points along it's banks.  "We're looking for tracks along the banks of the Coldstream.  Any track should be clearer in the mud, but we've found nothing yet."

He turns to his men who are taking a quick rest and calls out.  "Right, back to work.  Sergeant, you may return to your post."  He leads you and the rest of the party back down to the river bank.


----------



## Acmite (Aug 1, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"If you wish to join the search, then by all means do.  I'm short of men as it is, so you could make yourselves useful.  Are any of you trackers?"  He scans the groups faces, seeming to gauge each of you against some personal measure of his own.  "I can't pay any of you for your help, so what you do will be generosity on your part."*




  Sorry, I was distracted by the new smells and sounds of the village.  I am capable of tracking, and would be more than willing to help in the search.  Let's go look at the bank and see if we can't find a starting point.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2002)

*Gholog*

"And if nothing else, I'm sure Rufus can track to some degree."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 3, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *  Sorry, I was distracted by the new smells and sounds of the village.  I am capable of tracking, and would be more than willing to help in the search.  Let's go look at the bank and see if we can't find a starting point.  *




The Captain looks greatly relived by this news.  "That is indeed fortunate!  If you would search ahead of us, we will be less likely to spoil any trail for you."  He organizes his men and seems ready to start the search again.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog steps carefully behind Adren, trying to make as few prints as possible.

"I forgot Adren was an expert. Now we'll find those children for certain!"


----------



## Acmite (Aug 5, 2002)

Hardly an expert, Gholog.  Shall we begin? 

Adren will start looking for tracks.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2002)

You start checking along the bank of the river for tracks.  Progress is slow, and you find little sign of anything.  However, after about two hours of searching, Aiden and Jason come across several small sets of footprints going along the river bank to the north.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2002)

*Gholog*

Watching the two trained trackers puzzle over the discovered prints, Gholog keeps an eye out for anything else noteworthy, especially any non-humanoid creatures.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 7, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

after the group moves down river away from the guards Kerrick quitely says:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           "It's probably a good idea to be careful what we tell people, but maybe we should ask the captain about the mines? What'd you fellows think?"



(OOC: that's my last update till i get back from GEN CON at the beginning of next week. Catch ya later!)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Aug 7, 2002)

"Good idea, although perhaps we should look here first before any tracks may vanish."

While everyone else is searching with their eyes, Aiden tries to listen in on anything that might prove useful to finding the missing children or anything that might try to sneak up on them while they're looking as they move down the river bank.


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 7, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason looks at Adren, points to the footprints, and says, "Do these look helpful, master Adren?"


----------



## Acmite (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Jason Master*



			
				Other Guy said:
			
		

> *Jason looks at Adren, points to the footprints, and says, "Do these look helpful, master Adren?" *




  Yes, indeed!  Good eyesight, Jason.  You'd think with three eyes, I'd have been able to spot them myself!  I'll see if I can follow them further.....

Turning to Kerrick, Adren will add,   Agreed.  We should keep what we know to ourselves until we know who we can trust.  There seems to be much going on in this huge metropolis.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2002)

Aiden listens for any sound that is out of the ordinary, but other than the sounds of the river flowing past and birds singing in the surrounding trees, he can hear nothing.  Gholog, also on the alert can see no other people around apart from the rest of the search party a couple of hundred yards downstream.

Adren studies the footprints, and the distinctive foot shape quickly identifies them as goblinoid.  Following them a short distance, Adren finds them heading along the riverbank to the northwest.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 8, 2002)

*Gholog*

Quietly, to the group as they track, "Isn't it odd no one here found these footprints before?"


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 8, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Turning to Gholog, Jason says, "that's true, actually. Both Aiden and I found these very quickly and neither of us are even skilled at tracking. They must be fresh." He strings his bow and prepares his mind for any possible confrontation


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2002)

Jason scans around the area, but sees no signs of danger.

Captain Haldik, back with the main body of the search party, looks towards you and starts walking over to your group.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2002)

*Gholog*

Quietly to the group: "Maybe we shouldn't mention the tracks just yet... see what he has to say first."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 18, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Agreed."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2002)

Seraphina begins walking towards Captain Haldik, getting as far away from the tracks as possible without appearing hurried.

"Have you found anything, Captain?" She asks him, hopefully stopping him a decent distance away from the tracks.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 20, 2002)

The Captain strides towards you and meets with Seraphina about 50 feet away from the tracks.  He stoops slightly to talk with the halfing girl.

"We've found nothing so far." he says, sounding frustrated.  "I came over to ask you the same question. Any sign of anything?" he asks hopefully.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 20, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog waits quietly, letting the other, more refined, members of the party do the communicating.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 21, 2002)

Seraphina takes a quick look back at the rest of the group, then turns back to the Captain.

"Sorry to let you down," She says, doing her best to sound sympathetic. "but we haven't found anything."

_I hope this doesn't turn around and bite us later... I know that we can't entirely trust him, but it is too bad that we have to let him down... he sounded so hopeful, too..._

Do you want me to make a Bluff roll, or Diplomacy, or anything of that sort?


----------



## Jarval (Aug 21, 2002)

The Captain's disappointment is obvious as Seraphina conceals the tracks you've found (Bluff check: 3 (skill mod) + 4 (roll) = 7).  Despite the fact that most of you wince at the quality Seraphina's lying, Captain Haldik seems to notice nothing amiss.

"Ah, a shame." he says, looking rather glum.  "Well, we'll continue along north for another couple of hours, then head back to town."

He turns away, shoulders slumped, and starts walking back to his men.


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Jason Master*

As the captain leaves Jason looks back at his companions, his face drawn in anger and annoyance, and quietly tells them, "I do not like this lying! Why are we being so secretive? They are only looking to find the missing kids. I know we don't know anybody here and we should be careful about who we trust, but should we really be so quick to distrust everyone?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 22, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*



> I know we don't know anybody here and we should be careful about who we trust, but should we really be so quick to distrust everyone?"





Kerrick grins at this, "Sure why not? they could all be under control similar to those horses, or worse they could be responcible. Being a little paraniod never hurt anyone after all."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 22, 2002)

Seraphina walks back to her own group.

"I am surprised that he bought it." She says quietly. "That was... pretty lame."

She then looks back at Captain Haldik's group, and resumes speaking normally.

"He said that they would keep looking for a couple more hours, searching to the north.  After that, they are heading for the village."

[color=sky blue]Jarval, about what time is it?[/color]


----------



## Jarval (Aug 22, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *[color=sky blue]Jarval, about what time is it?[/color] *




You'd guess it's about 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 22, 2002)

"Seemed pretty smooth to me," Gholog smiles at Seraphina. "I'm sure he only believed it because he's distracted by other things. 

"Let us continue following these tracks. We should hurry for the children. I don't like the idea of leaving them out for another night."


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 22, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason looks around at his companions, disappointed that nobody seems to agree with him. _Whatever_, he thinks to himself as he quickly glances away from the group, angrily gripping his bow. "Fine, I agree with Gholog. Let's go find these kids."

He pauses and is struck by a rather discomforting thought. "Hey, do you think it's possible that the captain only pretended to believe us? Do you think he knows we're hiding something? Maybe he even thinks we're responsible for this and trying to keep him and his group from finding the kids," he says, then adds, "it'd look pretty bad for us if he came back here later and found those tricks we 'missed.'

Jason pauses again, smiling, then turns to Kerrick and asks, "am I being paranoid enough yet?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Aug 23, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Your on the right track now me boy." Kerrick grins and starts softly whistling a tune as they head off in surch of the missing children.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 24, 2002)

*The search continues...*

Adren picks up the trail, following it to the north.  Despite the fact the tracks get faint once away from the mud beside the river, the ranger's skills prove more than adequate.

After about twenty minutes, you are in woodland with pine trees to either side of the river.  The tracks lead up to what looks like an old road heading towards the mountain.

As he looks around, Adren spots anther set of tracks coming from the west, leading up to the set you're following.


Sorry I've acted for Adren, but since he's the only one who can track I thought it was for the best.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 24, 2002)

*Gholog*

Being arguably the worst tracker and the least observant, Gholog will bring up the rear, watching as best he can for anyone following them, and keeping a keen ear out for sounds of children.


----------



## Acmite (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: The search continues...*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Sorry I've acted for Adren, but since he's the only one who can track I thought it was for the best. *




 That's fine, Jarval!  I got caught up in a big pile of work, so my posting dropped off for a bit.  Although one of my posts got stuck in the ether since it doesn't appear to have materialized, but that was a couple weeks ago.

  Friends, hold.  There is a nother set of tracks that intersect our path and I want to take a look around before any of us moves in and disturbs any evidence.  I'm going to scout about 150 ft around the path.  Does anyone wish to help?  It shouldn't take us but minutes. 

Adren will ready his bow and make a quick check of the area (cut a circle of about 150 ft around the intersection), and then return and thoroughly examine the tracks.  He will look for number of creatures, age of the tracks, type of creature, etc.

  Hmmm...One would think the Captain would know of this old trail and would think to check it.  Perhaps we were wise in not informing the Captain of our discovery.  If Jason is right, we should be watching our rear carefully.  Since I am the only one who can track, it is perhaps best I stay in the lead, so maybe someone else should guard the rear.  One can never be too careful.  Carelessness in the wild leads to death, and that's a path I've been down too many times already.....


----------



## Acmite (Aug 26, 2002)

Oops!  Read Zhure's post after I had posted mine.  My super bad. Just ignore that last part about setting up a rear guard.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 26, 2002)

Gholog takes a position at the rear of the party, keeping his eyes and ears open for any sign of trouble.

Adren searches round the surrounding woods, and finds a small clearing about a forty yards to the west from where the tracks intersect.

Goblinoid footprints cover the soft ground, and as the ranger looks more closely, he can see an imprint in the ground where a small humanoid was held down.  Then the goblin footprints, now joined by those of a halfling or human child, lead back towards the main trail.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 29, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Why would goblins kidnap a human child, let alone several?"


----------



## Other Guy (Aug 29, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason looks at Gholog and says, "I'm guessing either somebody else told them to, or they were hungry." He looks around and takes his bow in hand, then asks Adren how fresh the tracks appear.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2002)

Adren examines the tracks.  The main set you were first following appear to be around four or five days old, while the set with the human or halfling tracks you would guess is about three days old.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 1, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Hmmm, you think someonelse might be on the trail? I would have tyhought there would be mention of another adventurer helpin the village out."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 2, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog continues to watch for others spying on the group and leaves the tracking to the trackers.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 6, 2002)

Gholog can just faintly hear the sound of the other search party to the west.  The sound is gradually getting louder as they get closer to your position.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 6, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog coughs subtly and points with his chin in the direction of the other search party.

Quietly, he says, "let's pick up the pace, gentlebeings."


----------



## Acmite (Sep 6, 2002)

I say we follow the more recent tracks--those left by the small human or halfling.  I agree with Gholog, though.  If we wish to keep this information from the guard, we should get moving.  The only problem is that following these tracks will be a slow and arduous process.  Any suggestions on how to buy us some time?


----------



## Jarval (Sep 8, 2002)

Just to be clear, there are two sets of tracks: The set you were follow to start, which are those of a group of goblins, and are about  four or five days old.  The other set of tracks are goblin, along with the set of human or halfling tracks, which are three days old.

I'll be going away for a couple of days starting Monday.  I should be back Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Acmite (Sep 8, 2002)

[COLOR=sky blue]  Yep, that's what I thought.  My vote is to follow the fresher tracks with the smaller humanoids. [/COLOR]


----------



## Zhure (Sep 10, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog looks on, interested in those who can track, but spending most of his attention on those who might be following them.

"Do you want me to try and engage them in conversation? I'm not sure I'll be able to find the group again later though."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 10, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Do you want me to try and engage them in conversation? I'm not sure I'll be able to find the group again later though." *




Seraphina speaks up. "Gholog, if you can lead me to them, I could distract the group following us.  That will give everyone else time to follow the tracks."

She pauses. "As for finding the group again, I think they will do well without us... later tonight, there is a town meeting, and I was considering either going, or looking around town for anything... unusual."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 11, 2002)

"Very well, Seraphina and I will go distract those who pursue us. If there's a problem, raise a ruckus and we will hope to hear you. Otherwise, we'll rendezvous at the town meeting tonight."


----------



## Acmite (Sep 11, 2002)

If everyone is agreed, then.  Let's proceed.  Those of you who can hide their trails or remain quiet--I suggest you do so.  Normally I'd do it for you, but I'll be busy following the trail....


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2002)

_Gholog and Seraphina:_

You head over to the west, along an old game trail.  You come out of the edge of the woods, and can see the search party making it's way slowly along towards you.  As you get a little closer, one of the guards spots you and attracts Captain Haldik's attention.

"Have you found anything yet?"  The Captain calls over to you.


_The tracking party:_

Adren picks up the trail again, which leads back to the river bank.  The trail continues along towards the mountain, crossing the river.  The goblin tracks continue along towards the mountain, along with yet another set of tracks.  The new set seem to be human or elven, and it looks as though they were trying to cover their tracks as they went.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 12, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog waves at the captain and grins big.

"Nothin' yet," he calls out, "you?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 14, 2002)

"As yet, not a sign."  The Captain says as he walks over to you.  "Where are your companions?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

"We heard you from further into the woods, and decided to come down and ask how you were doing." Seraphina points in the general direction of the rest of the group. "The rest of our group is further up the trail here."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 15, 2002)

The Captain nods.  "We'll carry on to the north.  I take it you've heard about the town meeting this evening?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

"Yes, we have, Captain." Seraphina says. "We plan on going, once we are done here."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 16, 2002)

*Gholog*

"I think they were headed back toward the river. I'm just Seraphina's bodyguard, cuz she's so little."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 16, 2002)

Captain Haldik smiles at Gholog.  "A noble thing to do, sir."

"To be honest, I'm thinking of calling it a day." He rubs his hand across his neck, looking exhausted.  "None of my men, indeed none of the townsfolk, have been sleeping well over the last couple of weeks.  They need to rest for a few hours."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 16, 2002)

Seraphina nods. "If you haven't been sleeping well, Captain, then you should rest.  You can't do much if you are exhausted.  My friends and I will continue the search.  We will do the best that we can to find the missing children, although we can't say how long it will take.  It will at least help ease the load if we help out, and will give you more time to rest and gather your strength."

_Perhaps a little long-winded, but it will do._

_Why would all of the town be tired?  Something strange is going on here.  Something_ very _strange... and I'm just curious enough to try to find out what it is._


----------



## Zhure (Sep 16, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog waits patiently for the Captain's group to leave before he shares his thoughts with Seraphina.

* * *

"Let's take a tangental heading, then try to hook up with the rest of our party. If we can't find them after searching for awhile, we can make for the town meeting. I don't like us being seperated more than necessary."


----------



## Acmite (Sep 16, 2002)

_  Adren will continue following the tracks.  He will point out the new tracks to the rest of the group, and show them how the new creatures were attempting to cover their trail. _

  Have any of you heard of any elves in the area?  I don't remember seeing any in town.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 16, 2002)

_Adren and the rest of the search party:_

All the tracks continue to head towards the mountain, following an old road.  After around three hundred yards, one set of goblin tracks (the one with the set of human or halfling prints) branches off to the east, while the older set of goblin tracks and the newest set continue north.


_Gholog and Seraphina:_

Captain Haldik nods at Seraphina's comments.  "My thanks.  You and your companions haven't had the lack of sleep the rest of us are suffering from, so you may well be more alert."

He turns to face his men.  "Right, we'll call it a day.  Head back to town, and try to get some rest."  The relief of the guards is obvious, and they start heading back to Bellhold.

The Captain returns his attention to Seraphina.  "If you need to find me at any point, ask at the guardhouse.  They'll know were I will be."

He walks off after the other guards, quickly catching up with his men.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 17, 2002)

*Gholog*

... assuming Seraphina doesn't offer a counter-idea...

Gholog will try to guess where his friends are and take a circuitous route there. Since he's not tracking, he should be able to make better time than they do.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 22, 2002)

Gholog starts heading back towards the rest of the party.


What's everyone else doing?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 22, 2002)

"Gholog, you go on ahead." Seraphina says. "I'll go down into town, and see what I can find out.  Tell the rest of the group to meet up with me in the inn.  I'll be waiting for you there after the town meeting."

Not giving Gholog time to respond, Seraphina heads down to Bellhold, avoiding the Captain and his men if at all possible.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 22, 2002)

_Gholog:_

Gholog makes good time back along the forest track, catching up with the rest of the party after around five minutes.  They appear to be studying several sets of footprints in the soft ground of the forest floor.


_Seraphina:_

Carefully skirting around Captain Haldik and the town guard, Seraphina makes her way to Bellhold.

The town square has cleared from the morning's market, with just a few stallholders packing away their goods.


_The rest of the party..._

stand puzzling over the new tracks.

None of you can recall having seen any elves in Bellhold, although Tokket (the barkeep of the Bell and Clapper tavern) and a few other townsfolk you saw were half-elven.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 22, 2002)

Seraphina will casually approach the nearest stallholder.

"Excuse me, good sir," She says, "could you possibly tell me where the town meeting will be held tonight?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2002)

_Seraphina_

"I'm not sure, lass."  The stallholder says.  "Alderney?"  He calls across to another man taking down the canvas cover for the stall opposite.  "The lady wants to know where that town meeting is going ta be."

The other man turns to face you, and crouches down slightly as he speaks.  "Here in the Plazza, only place you could fit enough people in.  Everyone's going to be here: the mayor, Captain Haldik, even the Krekkets.  The inns 'all be doing good business tonight!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 23, 2002)

Seraphina speaks to the other man, and nods.

"It does indeed sound that way.  In fact, I am one who is utilizing the services of one of the inns in town, and have come to be at the town meeting.  However, I have a question for you, good sir... who are these 'Krekkets' that you mentioned?"


----------



## Zhure (Sep 23, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Maybe there's a band of roving baby-kidnapping elves? Anyway, let's follow these tracks."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2002)

_Seraphina_

Alderney sits down on a crate, taking a pipe out of his pocket.  He lights it and takes a pull of smoke.  He pulls off his hat, tossing it onto another box, and a third eye blinks at you from the centre of his forehead.

"The Krekkets?  They're the local bigwigs.  Lucius Krekket owns the mine and one of the foundries over the east side of town."  He takes his pipe out of his mouth and gestures at the pillars of smoke that rise from that direction.  "Some folk call him 'the new dragon', but I reckon he's a decent enough sort.

"Phillippa, that's his wife, she spends her time keeping several of the local merchants in business."  He smiles slightly, but his face becomes serious as he continues.  "Lucius is a good man, but I'm less sure about her.  Lucius brought her here from Duke Anvar's court, and she's done nothing but complain about the town since.  And she's started getting Lucius to meddle in local politics too.  Aye, she's one to keep your eyes on."

He stops and takes another pull on his pipe, leaning back against the wall behind him.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 8, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


 My revision has finished, as I took the exam today   So game on!













*OOC:*


----------



## Acmite (Oct 9, 2002)

I say we follow the tracks to the east.  See here--this set of tracks suggests goblinoids and maybe some humans or halflings.  The other set is fresher, but the old ones are more interesting by far.

We can always come back and try to track the fresh set if the old set is a dead end.  But, I do not lead this group.  That is my suggestion, what say the rest of you?

Gholog, any news?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 9, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"I think that I'll leave the tracking to you fellas, I'm kinda jittery about leavin Seraphina alone in town. I'm not much use here anyhow,although if you want my two coppers worth, i'd say Adren has the right idea."

Kerrick and heads back to town at a fast trot, ancious to arive before the town meeting. _I can't help but think some in town knows whats going on here, i don't think it's safe for any of us to wander about alone._


----------



## Zhure (Oct 9, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Whichever you prefer. You're the expert."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 11, 2002)

Following Adren's advice, the party starts following the tracks around the base of the mountain, while Kerrick heads back into Bellhold.

The party continues round the mountains base, until the tracks stop dead on the steeper, rockier ground.  The mountain side looks virtually unclimbable, with hardly any handholds, for the most part bare rock.  It would take a skilled climber to make this accent, even with the proper equipment.


Kerrick makes good time, and arrives back in the town after around ten minutes.  He spots Seraphina chatting to a couple of stallholders on the other side of the square.


----------



## Acmite (Oct 12, 2002)

Adren will take a careful look around.  Is there any evidence someone else used proper equipment to climb the wall?  Tool marks, impressions, scuffed tracks to indicate delayed time here, anything?  If there isn't any evidence for an attempted climb, Adren will say: 

  There is no evidence of any attempted ascent here.  Either they gained the ability to fly, or there is a secret passage somewhere nearby. 

  If there is no objection to that statement, Adren will begin searching for a secret door or passage.  he will take his time (ie: take 20).  If someone could help him that would be great.

If there is evidence of an attempted climb: 

  Friends, our quarry has scaled the side of this cliff.  Either we try to climb it ourselves, or we find another way up.  There are always the other tracks....

I can try to scale the cliff.  The power of my mind will save me if I fall.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 13, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog will assist in searching as best he can for a hidden entrance.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2002)

Adren searches along the rock face, looking for any sign of an assent.  After a few moments, he spots a spike hammered into the rock around 40 feet above him, and several scrape marks on the rock around it.

Gholog looks up at the rock face, and can tell it's a tough climb.  Anyone who made this assent was either highly skilled, or had some kind of supernatural assistance.


----------



## Other Guy (Oct 14, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason, who has been watching the others quietly for some time now, lays his backpack on the ground and begins searching through it. After some time he pulls out a long leather cylinder, which he unrolls into a large strip with 15 pockets, 12 of which contain scrolls. He removes two from the organizer.

"I knew I had some! Look," he says, unrolling one scroll and grinning like an idiot, "spider climb. I've only got two right now. I could memorize two more if you gave me a day, but if we're in a hurry then two of us could climb up right now. Each spell will only last about ten minutes, so it may be difficult to climb back down after the effects have worn off, but it sounds like you can feather fall, Adren, so that may not be a problem after all."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 14, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog takes ten and tries to climb the cliff face, for a 14. If it looks like he can almost accomplish it, he will take off his armor for a 15.


----------



## Acmite (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Jason Master*



			
				Other Guy said:
			
		

> *"I knew I had some! Look," he says, unrolling one scroll and grinning like an idiot, "spider climb. I've only got two right now. I could memorize two more if you gave me a day, but if we're in a hurry then two of us could climb up right now. Each spell will only last about ten minutes, so it may be difficult to climb back down after the effects have worn off, but it sounds like you can feather fall, Adren, so that may not be a problem after all." *




 Perhaps it might be best just to use one scroll and send the strongest one of us up?  By the looks of it, that would mean you, Gholog.  The climber could then anchor a rope for us to climb.

I can indeed slow our fall, Jason.  I can use it but three times before I am spent, however.  I have been splitting my attention between developing my mind's eye and fostering my woodland abilities.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 15, 2002)

Gholog climbs a short distance up the rock face.  While the first fifty feet or so are easy climbing, above that it looks *very* tough going.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 16, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Alderney sits down on a crate, taking a pipe out of his pocket.  He lights it and takes a pull of smoke.  He pulls off his hat, tossing it onto another box, and a third eye blinks at you from the centre of his forehead.*




Seraphina is slightly surprised at the stranger's third eye, but retains her composure and doesn't let her surprise show through on her face.

"Thank you for your time, good sir." Seraphina says, nodding her head slightly at the three-eyed man in thanks.

Seraphina then heads back to the inn.

[color=sky blue]Jarval, about what time is it now?[/color]


----------



## Acmite (Oct 16, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Seraphina is slightly surprised at the stranger's third eye, but retains her composure and doesn't let her surprise show through on her face.*




 OOC:  Hmmm, I may not be the only Kureshim around....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 16, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> * OOC:  Hmmm, I may not be the only Kureshim around....      *




[color=sky blue]Heh.  Well, Seraphina isn't that old, or that worldly... even if she's been around one kureshim for awhile, seeing another one would still probably surprise her. [/color]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 16, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick hurries over to Seraphina once she's done talking to the Kureshim. "Wait up! I didn't think it was a good idea for any of us to be off alone. So if you don't mind i'll be comin to the meetin with you."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 16, 2002)

*Gholog*

"I think this'll be too tough a climb. Does anyone have enough rope we can try to lasso that piton up there?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 16, 2002)

*OOC:* _Gholog:_
The piton is about 40' up the rock face, so is easily in the reach of a lasso.  However, you can easily climb up to it without aid, and about 10' past it.  After that, the going gets much tougher.

_Seraphina:_
It's about 5 in the afternoon, you'd guess.

Kureshim are fairly common in the Alderman duchy, due mostly to Duke Gregor's influence.  However, outside of this area they are rare, often being persecuted by other races.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2002)

Seraphina laughs lightly and quietly. "Certainly you can come with me, Kerrick, although we may only be attending the meeting for a few minutes..." She says, keeping her voice low so that only Kerrick can here. "I plan to 'investigate' the town while the townspeople are in the meeting, if you know what I mean.  With two of us, though, we may be able to look through the town faster and attend more of the meeting, which may give us better clues of what's going on."

She pauses, and looks at him thoughtfully. "Your thoughts on that?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Sure! Sounds good ta me speed, you might say, is a specialty of mine." Kerrick grins at no one in particular. "How do you want ta divy the place up?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2002)

Seraphina thinks for a moment.

"Hmm... I don't know.  You're faster than me, so you might want to take the outer parts of the village, further away from the plaza - you can reach them faster than me, and you can navigate them faster.  I'm more of a people-person, so I'll stay at the meeting a little longer, perhaps a couple of minutes, and then look around in the closer buildings.  I might be able to talk some information out of people, and I might be able to bluff my way out of a bad situation if I get myself into one.  The further you are from the plaza, though, I'd think that you'd have less of a chance of running into someone."

"As for what to do... just look for anything that's unusual.  Anything that seems out-of-place in a village like this.  Wierd passages, that kind of thing."

"When the meeting is over - which I don't know when that will be, but there will probably be some sort of sign - meet me back at the inn so that we can piece together what we found, and examine it more carefully."

"One more thing: don't take anything.  Take notes on what you find, write down any writing, but don't move anything or mess with anything.  If anything is out of place, and someone notices it, they will probably freak out and get more cautious, and that wouldn't be good for further investigating."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Alrighty! Sounds like we got ourselves a plan, as soon as the meeting starts i'll make my move." Kerrick scratches his head,"Until then what'd ya say ta a drink?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2002)

Seraphina nods her head in the negative. "I don't think that would be a good idea.  We'll want to have our heads clear for later, and a drink might lower our potential for finding things."

"By the way, don't run off right away when the meeting starts - at least stay there for a minute or two, there might be something important said."

She then suddenly remembers something. "By the way, if you see any of Captain Haldik's men, or Captain Haldik for that matter, _avoid them at any cost_!  Well, not any cost, but just avoid them and ensure that they don't see you.  They think that all of us are tracking, and if they find us down here, they might suspect something is going on - and if they are involved in this in any way, that wouldn't be a good thing."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"I will have you know, lady, that Kerrick Jonez is the sole of discretion. I know what ta do, don't worry yerself. As to the drink, there is a vast gulf between havin a drink and gettin drunk. Let me demonstrate." Kerrick leans on the bar and motions to the Innkeeper,"Barkeep, a pint of your finest, if ya please!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2002)

Seraphina shakes her head disapprovingly. "I think it's a bad idea, Kerrick... but do as you will.  Just don't forget anything I told you, and keep focused on the thing at hand - we will more than likely have a limited amount of time to search the town in, and I don't know if another opportunity like this will come along during our visit."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 17, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Hey, i'm as dedicated to this cause as any of us, but that's no reason ta stop enjoyin' life. I won't do anythin ta get in the way a the job we're doin."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 17, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog, realizing how easy the first part of the climb is, reascends and hopes someone can toss him a rope after he gets up to the piton.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 18, 2002)

Seraphina opens her mouth to begin to speak, then decides against it.  She sighs lightly.

She then signals for the barkeep. "Excuse me, good sir," She says, "but do you know when the town meeting will begin?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2002)

_Kerrick and Seraphina:_

"I'd guess the meeting will be starting in less than an hour."  Tokket says.

He points out the window, where you can see a few of the town guard helping the stall holders clear the plaza.  Four more of Captain Haldik's men are placing a small platform over on the far side of the plaza.

"They'll ring the bell when the meeting is going to start, so I wouldn't worry about missing it." Tokket adds.  "You can hear that bell for miles around."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 18, 2002)

"Thank you," She says, nodding to the barkeep.

_Hmm... that's odd.  Haldik said that he and his men were tired for some reason... yet they are placing a platform over there.  Perhaps some of them weren't as tired as the rest... but perhaps not..._

"Kerrick," She says, getting the kureshim's attention. "Watch out for those men setting out the platform." As she speaks, she keeps her voice down, trying to keep the conversation between herself and Kerrick. "Keep them in the corner of your eye for now, and tell me if they leave the plaza."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 19, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"Not a problem" Kerrick subtely keeps an eye on the guards coming and going outside.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2002)

_Kerrick and Seraphina:_

The four guards place the platform, and join the rest of Captain Haldik's men in clearing the square.

As they are doing this, a deep, tolling *bong* rings out from the belltower.  It seems almost unnaturally loud, with a clear beautiful tone that echoes in your chest.

"Ah, they'll be starting the meeting before long." says Tokket.  "The Wyrmcall should bring folks in from the fields."

A town crier passes the door of the inn, calling her message as she goes.  "Town meeting in the Plazza at the twilight-bell!  Town meeting in the Plazza at the twilight-bell!"  Her voice fades as she moves down the street.


_The trackers:_

You hear a bell toll come from the town.  It seems strangely loud given the distance, and has a beautiful tone.  Gholog, from his elevated position, can see a few farmers heading back to Bellhold from the fields around the town.


*OOC:*  Sorry I've not posted for a few days, I've not been able to get to the boards a lot of the time.  I'm not sure what action those of you over by the mountain want to take.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 24, 2002)

Seraphina nods absent-mindedly as Tokket explains what the bell means.  She then looks to Kerrick.

"Alright... that's our sign.  I think that I've told you everything that you need to know."

"We'd best be going, so as not to look suspicious.  However, keep a low profile here... we don't want to be noticed by the guards."

Jarval, my plan is to leave once the first speech or introductory thing is over.  Once we leave the square, my plan is to do as Kerrick and I discussed before, looking around the buildings closer to the square.

I want to avoid any of Haldik's guards, and anyone that looks like they have some sort of legal authority.  I'll be looking in windows, doors, etc etc, but not going through anything.  If I see something of interest or note something unusual about a particular building, _then_ I will proceed to attempt entering, preferably by unlocking a window and going through that way, going through a door being the second choice to that.

I will also be on the lookout for other people - and assuming they aren't guards or law-enforcers, I will try to follow them and listen in on conversations if they have any.  If I come across multiple people, I will try to judge which one is more unusual and seems to be out-of-place and follow that one.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 24, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog leans down as far as is safe to tell the others about his sighting.

"It looks like the bell call summons the farmers to town, but it didn't sound urgent. Should we keep tracking, or try scaling this mount before it gets too dark?"


----------



## Acmite (Oct 24, 2002)

I agree, Gholog, it doesn't sound that urgent.  I think it best we continue tracking before the tracks become too difficult to follow.  What do you think?


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2002)

*Gholog*

"It's agreed, we'll keep tracking." Gholog carefully descends. "The lower part of this climb I can make easy."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 27, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick puts down his half finished ale and puts the money for it on the bar, "Well, I'm off to the meetin. Later, Tokket!"

Kerrick heads out into the forming crowd to wiat for an oppertune time to slip away and conduct his search.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2002)

_Kerrick and Seraphina:_

You go out of the tavern as people start filtering into the Plazza.  The guards place a few chairs on the platform, and take up positions around it.  Captain Haldik walks up onto the platform and takes a seat.

There's an air of tension in the square, and people stand around in groups talking quietly.

"... and the hens still aint laying eggs.  It's been three days now..."

".... blasted headaches, I've not had a solid night's sleep for over a week..."

"... and where's the mayor?  We've hardly seen a sign of him since this all started..."


_The trackers:_

*OOC:*  Are you going to try and climb the mountainside, or follow the other set of tracks?


Sorry about of the gap in posts, but I've had a two day power-cut


----------



## Acmite (Oct 29, 2002)

I think the plan was for Gholog to continue climbing and we would follow those tracks.  I thought someone had a spider climb or something, though, to make it a lot easier.  Adren has Feather Fall in case he falls.....

The impression I got was that Gholog wouldn't be able to make the climb all the way--that it was too difficult--but that's (I think) what we're going to do.

Is this right, guys?


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, we should track while there's still light. The climb can wait until the morning. Instead of taking ten when it comes time to make the climb, Gholog can just roll (since it's too tough to make on a take 10) and hope he makes the tough part of the climb, hoping featherfall saves him if he doesn't make the roll.


----------



## Other Guy (Oct 29, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"Um..." Jason manages to say, watching Gholog struggling to scale the cliff, "I said I had a spider climb spell. It's in a scroll, too, so you won't even have to eat a spider or anything."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2002)

_I don't like the looks of this.  People here are too tense..._

"Kerrick, be careful." Seraphina says quietly to him. "You're much bigger than me, so you're more likely to be noticed by Haldik and company.  Go mingle with others of your kind, or something.  Try to blend in.  Act natural... you get the idea."

Seraphina wanders out amongst the crowd, hiding behind people to avoid being spotted by Haldik or his men.

She will attempt to listen in to as many conversations as possible, while keeping as low a profile as possible.

_Has it started yet?  No one is speaking, Haldik is still seated, so he isn't going to be starting this thing off... the bell rang, so it must be starting soon.  Something doesn't seem right here, though..._


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2002)

*Gholog*

"If you want to use the scroll Jason, we can certainly do so. I'd rather try a climb first.. but stand by with a featherfall. If I don't make it, then we use the spider climb. I'm sure I'm strong enough to pull everyone up once I get up top."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2002)

_Kerrick and Seraphina:_

You both do your best to blend in, a task that is made easier by the ever-growing number of people in the square. Looking around you, you guess there must be close to a thousand people packing the Plazza, almost all of the remaining population of Bellhold.

The Wyrmcall rings again, the noise very loud so close to.  A middle-aged man and a younger woman, both dressed in expensive, fashionable clothes, walk out of the building behind the platform and join Captain Haldik.  They are followed by what you assume in the mayor, given his chain of office.  He takes to the platform to the jeers of a few townspeople.


_The trackers:_

You follow the tracks back to where they diverged from the other sets, can begin following the two other sets.  You follow the trail along an old, rutted cart track.  Butterflies and insects dance around the track in the long grass to either side.

As you climb the hill, it is difficult to tell that the old track used to run here.  The hill is badly overgrown with trees, and it is clear that no carts have come this way in decades.  Reaching the top of this slight rise, you look down into a clearing filled with the rotting remains of winches and other odd pieces of dwarven machinery, surrounded by piles of red rocks.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 31, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog makes directly for the odd dwarven machinery, paying special attention to the red rocks. "Maybe this is rusted iron...."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 3, 2002)

_The trackers:_

Gholog heads down the gentle slope into the clearing.  It's quiet, almost unnaturally so, with only the slight hum of insects in the background.

As he approaches the rocks, he can see that they are some kind of red stone with green flecks in them.  You guess it's copper ore, but you can't be sure.

Looking around, the half-orc spots a pit dug into the ground on the north side of the clearing.  The remains of a large winch sit beside it, and two large copper sheets cover it over.


_Kerrick and Seraphina:_

The square is now uncomfortably full, people jostling of space around you.  Seraphina can feel Lucie's discomfort, the cat being surrounded by far too many strange people.  Kerrick is getting very different feelings from Virch however.  The psicrystal is fascinated by all the new faces around it, and is in a state of great excitement.  Even Virch's attention is drawn to the platform as the mayor brings his gavel down with a *bang* on the table in front of him.

"Quiet please!  The mayor is ready to address the gathering!"  Yells a town crier, rather too loudly for Lucie's taste.

The mayor stands from his seat, and the crowd does quieten somewhat.  He clears his throat and begins to speak.

"This meeting has been call to address your concerns."  He calls to the crowd.  "While we do have some problems, there is no call for the wild rumour mongering that has been taking place over the last week.  Now, we do have troubles, I do not deny that, but we also have solutions!

"Three children, two boys and a girl, are missing.  All the children were old enough to have run away on their own.  I've sent messages out to all of the nearby towns, and the Watch have been looking for them.  In addition, the notable adventurers The Heroes of the Bell are also out seeking the children.  Doubtless, they will be found soo..."

"What good will The Heroes of the Bell do?  They're missing as well!"  comes a voice from the crowd.

"Of course they are!" the mayor replies.  "They're looking for the children!  Surely you don't expect then to find the children right here in town, lost in the inn's common room, do you?"

A slight ripple of laughter goes around the crowd, although several other townspeople boo the mayor.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 4, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Adren, come take a look at these doors. Maybe you can tell if there has been anyone through them recently."

Gholog will also look to see, but he isn't a trained tracker.


----------



## Acmite (Nov 4, 2002)

Adren will call back, "Aye, Gholog!" and head down towards the copper sheets.  While walking over, Adren will carefully search for any tracks other than Ghologs.  Once he arrives at the sheets, he will do a thorough search for any tracks.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2002)

_The trackers:_

Adren looks for tracks as follows Gholog down the slope.  Both the set of goblin tracks, and the human and elven prints head over towards the doors.  Both sets are now quite faint, a result of rain sometime in the last week.  Oddly, not one animal has passed through the clearing since then.

Gholog approaches the doors, and spots that one corner of the plates has been bent back on itself.  A sturdy, knotted rope is tied to a nearby boulder and is snaked into the gap.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 6, 2002)

_I know, Lucie,_ Seraphina thinks to herself. 
_But there might be something else here that will be useful..._

A look of thoughtfulness crosses Seraphina's face.  She begins to call out, then thinks better of it.

_Haldik's up there... don't want to be bringing attention to myself..._

_Maybe there isn't anything else worthwhile... I'm going, and now._

If Seraphina can see Kerrick, she signals to him to get going.  She then starts looking for an opportunity to take off.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 6, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Adren!" Gholog stage whispers, "I think we got something here."

Gholog sneaks close to the door and takes a peek carefully into the bent-back door, near the rope.


----------



## Acmite (Nov 6, 2002)

Smiling slightly at Gholog's overpronounced whisper, Adren will nod and will nock an arrow to his bow.  Gesturing slightly with the bow, Adren will indicate he wants Gholog to proceed and he will cover him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 6, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick will slowly start working his way to the back of the gathering, and at the first oppertunity he'll slip away to do his surch.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 7, 2002)

*Gholog*

Nodding to Adren, Gholog will plant his glaive near the entrance, carefully test the rope to see if it will hold is weight, then scramble over the edge. His natural darkvision should allow him to see fairly well in the dark shaft.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 8, 2002)

_The trackers:_

With Adren's cover, Gholog heads over to the opening and plants his glave in the soft ground.  The half-orc carefully tests the ropes strength, and finds that it will easily hold his weight.  The 10-foot by 10-foot shaft descends out of sight, beyond the range of even Gholog's sensitive sight.  There is the sound of a muffled, constant roaring, accompanied by a slight vibration in the rock beneath you.  The air in the shaft is moist, which may do much to explain the corroded state of a metal ladder attached to the wall.

The gap where the copper plate has been forced up is rather narrow, especially for an armored half-orc.  It's going to be quite a tight squeeze to get down there.


_Kerrick and Seraphina:_

As you work your way through the crowd, the Mayor continues to speak.

"Now, people in the town are suffering from headaches.  We all are, every one of us.  It's certainly annoying, but I've been assured that no know spell or curse could cause it.  I've asked one of the druids to come and check that our water and wells are not contaminated.  I've also had a priest check them for poison, and none was found.

"People have also been suffering from bad dreams.  Again, this is something from which we have all suffered.  We know we aren't cursed by a god for sins, no matter what people say, and we don't know what else could cause it.  Utrish the wise woman..."

"Witch!" someone in the crowd cries out, before being shushed.

"Utrish," the Mayor continues, unperturbed.  "has prophesied that the dreams and headaches won't last more than another week, and she's always right.  I'm not worried; just wait for a little longer and they'll go away.  It's been foretold by our own Oracle.

"Several of the farmers have been complaining that their animals have..."

The Mayor's voice fades as you finally work your way out of the crowed square, much to Lucie's relief and Virch's annoyance.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 8, 2002)

"Alright, Kerrick," Seraphina says to her companion, "you know what to do.  Let's go."

Not waiting for a response, she heads off into the nearest side-street, looking for anyone suspicious and anything that looks suspicious.  She'll try to keep track of her location in relation to the plaza.

_Hmm... suspicious people... and what do_ I _look like?_

Seraphina also keeps an eye out for anyone following her.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 8, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Adren, it's deep. I don't see anyone, but there's a corroded ladder. Very damp, could be treacherous to climb. Should we proceed?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2002)

_Seraphina:_

You start walking around the back streets of Bellhold.  The town is very quiet, with almost everybody at the town meeting.  In fact, you haven't seen anyone on the streets, until you spot a couple of Haldik's men marching past the end of the alley you're currently in.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 10, 2002)

_Finally!  I thought I'd never find someone... now this little venture might actually pay off somehow..._

Seraphina will, very quietly and very cautiously, follow behind the two soldiers, as well as attempt to listen in on any conversations they have (if they have any).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 14, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick moves off, and when it's safe rushes to the outer edge of town to enact his share of the search.


----------



## Acmite (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Gholog*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Adren, it's deep. I don't see anyone, but there's a corroded ladder. Very damp, could be treacherous to climb. Should we proceed?" *




  Aye, but with caution.  This wreckage seems...odd, somehow.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2002)

_Seraphina:_

You follow quietly along behind the guards, not a tricky task given the minimal attention they're paying to their surroundings.  For the most part, they're taking about trivial stuff, family matters, the weather and the like.  But your attention is drawn when they start discussing you and your companions.

"Why's the Captain lettin' just anyone help in the search.  I mean, those folk who turned up today could have something to do with the troubles for all we know." the guard on the left says.

"We need help.  It'll take us an age to search around without some extra manpower.  And I'm pretty sure the Captain has someone keeping an eye on them." the other replies.

"Aye, maybe, but I still don't like it..." 


_Kerrick:_

You quickly leave the crowd in the Plazza behind you as you head for the outskirts of Bellhold.  You circle around the edge of the town, among the small shacks of the poorer townsfolk.

As you come along a narrow dirt lane, you can hear the whinnying of a mule somewhere ahead.  A squat cottage is in front of you, looking dark and sullen under the surrounding trees.  A cat runs across the path as you approach.  Many of the decorations on the outside of the house are apparently arcane symbols of different kinds.  You hear a faint bang from somewhere, as if a window shutter closed.


_The trackers:_

Gholog takes hold of the rope and squeezes himself through the gap in the metal plates.  The air in the shaft is damp and clammy, and the rock sides slimy.  However, the knotted rope is sturdy, and makes the climb down simple.  After climbing down about 30' Gholog spots a wooden platform about 50' below him.  While covered in the same slime as the walls, it looks strong enough.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2002)

_Hmm... someone keeping an eye on us?  Of course, why shouldn't these people be suspicious of us... after all, we just show up, and right in the middle of their problems.  We could be coming in to clean up after ourselves, if we had done it all..._

_...maybe that's what whoever is doing this is thinking right now.  That if they show up, then no one could think it was them, because who in their right mind would show up in public after commiting a bad act like that?_

_Hmm... I_ really _need to sit down and think about this for awhile after I'm done scouting here.  However... these two guards aren't paying attention.  Perhaps someone or some_thing _will pick them off, upon seeing easy prey... then I can follow it._

_Sounds like a plan._

Seraphina continues following the two guards, sticking to the shadows and moving silently...


----------



## Acmite (Nov 15, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *The trackers:
> 
> Gholog takes hold of the rope and squeezes himself through the gap in the metal plates.  The air in the shaft is damp and clammy, and the rock sides slimy.  However, the knotted rope is sturdy, and makes the climb down simple.  After climbing down about 30' Gholog spots a wooden platform about 50' below him.  While covered in the same slime as the walls, it looks strong enough. *




  Is there much light down there, Gholog?  My vision isn't as keen as yours, but with my enchanted tooth I should be able to shed enough light to see comfortably unless some foul magic prevents it.

Adren will look around and make sure no one is watching them; he'll take his time doing so, maybe one minute.  If it looks clear, he will say, 

  Gholog, should I come down?  It might be best if there are two of us should anything happen.  It looks all clear up here, so I don't think it necessary for me to wait here. 

Edit:  Oops!  Forgot I had an everburning displacer beast tooth!  Made a few changes to fix what I wrote.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 15, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog will keep climbing downward, keeping a sharp eye out for anyone hidden near the platform. As it's covered in slime, any tracks should stand out -- hopefully -- if someone has been on the platform recently.


----------



## Other Guy (Nov 16, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"An enchanted tooth? That's gotta' be the funniest thing I've ever heard of, Adren," Jason says. "I hope it is dark down there, just so that I get the chance to see that thing in action," he adds, smiling. The young warrior-mage stands by the rope the other two are climbing down, making sure they're safe from above. If he notices nothing dangerous, he takes Gato, his cat familiar, into his arms and pets him affectionately.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 16, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Well, Adren, there aren't any other light sources, save the opening, and since the sun's going down, it's only going to get darker, my friend.

"So far the rope seems secure, I think we can risk either you or Jason down here, too."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 17, 2002)

_Seraphina:_

Seraphina pads quietly after the guards.  They seem to be patrolling the town, checking that no-one tries to break into the mostly empty houses during the town meeting.  Their conversation drifts back into the mundane, with little else of interest being said.


_The trackers:_

Adren scans the clearing for any signs of life.  Other than the party, it's quiet.  Very quiet.  Other than the buzzing of insects, the only bird or animal noise you can hear is from some distance away.

Gato murrs and shifts slightly in Jason's arms.  Jason can sense his familiar's sight unease as he approaches the shaft.

Gholog continues down the rope the platform.  As he shifts his weight from the rope to the platform, it creaks quietly and sways just a little.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 17, 2002)

_There isn't anything interesting here... perhaps I should leave and look elsewhere..._

_Then again... perhaps, if they find something, they'll report it to someone with authority... someone who might really know what's going on..._

_...too much of a risk..._

_Time to go back._

Seraphina will swiftly turn around, hopefully not making any noise, and return as quickly and as silently as she can to the Plaza.


----------



## Acmite (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: Gholog*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Well, Adren, there aren't any other light sources, save the opening, and since the sun's going down, it's only going to get darker, my friend.
> 
> "So far the rope seems secure, I think we can risk either you or Jason down here, too." *




  Jason, the choice is yours, my friend.  I can go down into the darkened pit with Gholog, or I can stay perched up here guarding the opening.  One of us should go with Gholog, though.

Something seems.....not quite right here.  There are too few animal noises, I think.  If only some of my elven friends were here!  They have such a keen awareness of the nature that surrounds them!

I think it best I remain here to watch for an attack.  But the choice is yours, Jason.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 17, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick stands there for a few moments looking over the cottage, then walks down the path to the front door and knocks on it gentlely, "Hello, is anyone in there?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Ok, the platform seems a wee bit rickety." Gholog takes a slow look around, with one hand still wrapped around the rope. If there aren't any obvious tracks or if there's no other way off the platform, Gholog will get back completely on the rope.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 19, 2002)

_Seraphina:_

Seraphina returns to the Plaza to find it clearing, the meeting seemingly having finished a few minutes before.  Both the noise and crowds have died down, to Lucie's relief.  However, the Bell and Clapper has filled up with people, with several townsfolk standing of the cobbles outside with tankards, talking amongst themselves.


_Kerrick:_

You walk up to the door and knock gently.  As you take a step back from the door, waiting for someone to answer, you spot a figure moving quietly away from the back of the house.  They're obviously trying not to be spotted...


_Gholog:_

You scan the area around you, the platform still creaking slightly.  The platform fills the shaft, apart from a small opening in it to your left.  You also spot a stone archway on the other side of the platform that leads to a passageway.  The air is rather damp down here, and the sound of rushing water can be heard coming from somewhere below the platform.


_The trackers:_

Adren continues to scan the area around him.  Still only the sound of insects filters through the woodland, reinforcing the ranger's feelings.  Even Aiden's sensitive hearing can only distantly pick out the sounds of birds, some distance away.

Gato again shifts in Jason's arms, seemingly very jittery, reflecting the feeling of unease that is slowly creeping over you all.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2002)

Seraphina attempts to put on a confused face, then approaches the nearest, most honest-looking person she can find in the Bell and Clapper.

"Excuse me," she says with what she hopes is a mildly confused and annoyed tone, "but could you tell me what happened at the meeting?  My cat here ran off," She scratches Lucie behind the ears as though to indicate her, "and I had to miss most of what happened."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 20, 2002)

*Gholog*

"I'm gonna go in, there's an archway under here."

Gholog walks across the platform, still hanging onto the rope, not letting go until he's out of the shaft.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2002)

_Seraphina:_

The woman you talk to relates the events of the meeting, helped and hindered by the others standing in her group.  Most of it relates to what you've already heard, but one or two points are new.

"And then someone asked about the animals.  They've been acting funny of late, hens not laying, cows not milking, the horses being all skittish.  But the Mayor recons their getting the headaches and dreams, same as us."...

"And some folk are scared to go down the mine.  If anything is going to ruin this town, it's folk not working the mine.  The Mayor says we've got no reason to worry, Master Krekket having guaranteed us that the tunnels are safe and all..."

"Aye, but I'd like more than just Krekket's word on it." interrupts a farmer standing near by.  "He'd lose his livelihood if he said they weren't safe."

"Ah, be quiet Vorn."  snaps the woman.  "Krekket isn't going to put folk in danger, and we need that copper."


_Gholog :_

A short corridor leads from the platform to a large room.  The walls and floor are stone, with slime dripping off short stalactites onto the floor.  Large beetles scuttle across the floor, away from the half-orc's footfalls.  Ancient wheelbarrows, picks, and wheeled sledges lie rotting around the edges of the room.  The air is still damp, but less so than on the platform.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 23, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

_Hmm, strange, i wonder who that is._ Kerrick carefully begins following the figure, moveing as quitely as possible and trying to aviod notice.


----------



## Other Guy (Nov 23, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason thinks to himself, then speaks, "Ok, I'll go down." He then puts Gato down and adds, "I'm leaving him here for now. He obviously doesn't want any part of that shaft." He pets his tiny companion once more and climbs down the rope.

"I'll be there in a 'sec, Gholog!"


----------



## Acmite (Nov 23, 2002)

Adren will stay up on the surface, keeping an attentive watch.

He will turn to Jason as he starts to get ready to lower himself into the darkened pit, "  Something is frightening the local wildlife.  I will guard this entrance with my life, Jason.  Please be as quick as you can--something is quite amiss here, but I know not what. I will signal you with my whistle if I am attacked, or something significant changes up here.  Tread with caution, my friend. 

Actions:  Adren will keep watch and blow his whistle if something significant changes.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 23, 2002)

*Gholog*

Returning to the shaft, Gholog will ask Jason - as quietly as possible - to bring the glaive down with him. "I'm more comfortable if I'm armed..." he'll add.

Meanwhile, Gholog will wait just off the platform, keeping an eye on the entrance.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2002)

_Kerrick:_

You move after the figure, doing your best to stay quiet and out of sight (Move Silently 16+4=20, Hide 5+4=9).  The figure doesn't notice you, seemingly too caught up in there own (rather unsuccessful) attempts at stealth.  You quickly gain some ground, and can see that the figure is an elderly woman carrying a large bag.


_Gholog and Jason:_

Jason picks up Gholog's glave, before climbing down the rope.  Gato stands by the edge of the shaft, mewing quietly.  Even carrying the glave, Jason clambers down the rope with ease.  Down the shaft, it's dark.  Very dark.  Jason can barely make out the platform he's standing on with the ever diminishing light from above.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 25, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

_I wonder who this old lady is? and whats in the bag..._ 

Kerrick will keep pace and follow for a while longer.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog waits for Jason to strike a light of some sort.


----------



## Other Guy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"Um..." Jason says, "I'm afraid I'm not 'gonna be much help like this. Do you think we can risk lighting a torch or something, Gholog?"

After a short pause, a thought hits the young man and he adds, "Oh, and here's your glave." He holds out the weapon, offering it to Gholog.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 26, 2002)

"Thanks," Seraphina says off-handedly to the people who helped her, then heads to her room.

_This isn't good.  The group is quite split up, now.  Even if Kerrick and I wanted to find the others, we'd probably just get lost._

_Well, they will probably return... eventually.  In the meantime, Kerrick and I can keep our eyes here in town, and relay anything we find to our friends when they return._

_And the mine... and the headaches.  I don't get it.  None of it makes any sense.  Kerrick might have learned something, but I won't know until he gets back._

Seraphina remains in her room, deep in thought.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog picks up his glaive, and tosses it casually over his shoulder.

"I think you'll like the light, my friend. The benefit to you far outweighs the risk of losing the element of surprise."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

_Kerrick:_

You continue after the old woman, who seems to be heading away from Bellhold as quickly as she can manage.  You continue after her quietly (Move Silently 4+4=8), until you catch your foot on a small stone and send it skittering along the path after the woman.   She turns to face you.

"I can see you, young man, and I don't like being followed.  I don't have anything worth stealing, so just be on your way."


_Gholog and Jason:_

Gholog pulls a torch out from his pack and lights it.  He holds it up as it starts to burn, illuminating your surroundings.  The light glimmers off an iridescent green beetle that quickly scuttles away from this source of fire.


_Adren and Aiden:_

The light continues to fade from the sky, leaving you in an ever darkening clearing.  Even Adren's sharp eyes have a job picking out details around them.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 27, 2002)

_(Gholog doesn't carry any torches. It's not an oversight; he isn't a veteran adventurer and didn't think to carry any. It's possible he could've improvised one if Jason doesn't have one.)_

Once his human companion, Jason, can see, Gholog will lead the way down the passageway before them.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *(Gholog doesn't carry any torches. It's not an oversight; he isn't a veteran adventurer and didn't think to carry any. It's possible he could've improvised one if Jason doesn't have one.)*




I know, but Jason doesn't have any either, so I thought it would speed things along if one just appeared in his pack


----------



## Zhure (Nov 27, 2002)

*Gholog*

"I'm glad the master bade me to carry a torch... here, Jason." Gholog hands it over. "I need both hands free for my glaive."


----------



## Other Guy (Nov 27, 2002)

*Jason Master*



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know, but Jason doesn't have any either, so I thought it would speed things along if one just appeared in his pack  *




, Thanks for the speed, Jarval.

"No Problem," Jason responds. "It's very lucky your master told you to bring this along. I'm afraid I won't be able to use my bow, or spells for that matter, but I can still kick just fine, I'm sure.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 29, 2002)

*Gholog*

OOC: Only one hand for spellcasting. Carry torch and bow, drop torch for combat. If we live, pick it up again.

Gholog leads the walk down the pathway, keeping at least five feet ahead of Jason at all times.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 3, 2002)

_Gholog and Jason:_

You go back through the room with the decaying mining gear, and into a large cave supported by rotting wooden pillars.  Your torch-light only just reaches the wall to your right, and you can just faintly make out another passageway on the far side of the room directly ahead of you.  The floor is covered with puddles of bluish-green slime.  Small stalactites hang from the ceiling, and yet more of the green beetles scuttle away from you.

Moving further into the room, Gholog spots something in the mouth of the corridor in front of you.  In the middle of this intersection sit three severed heads, piled atop each other.  They appear to be moving slightly...


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog makes sure Jason sees the three heads then creeps closer, ready to strike.

"I think they're probably rats or beetles moving these heads, but if they're undead, we run...."


----------



## Other Guy (Dec 4, 2002)

*Jason Master*

"I have no problem with that," Jason says, smiling.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 4, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog gives the heads a tentative poke with his glaive.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 4, 2002)

_Gholog and Jason:_

Gholog slowly moves towards the three heads.  As he suspected, the movement comes from several of the green beetles crawling over them.  They scatter as Gholog approaches, giving him a clearer view.

Two of the heads are Goblin, both starting to decay quite badly, while the other is of a youngish female elf.  An earring in the shape of a trumpet hangs from one of her ears, glinting in the torch-light.

The half-orc readies his glave and again starts to move forwards.  Just as he reaches forwards with his weapon, the eyes of all three heads snap open, and they SCREAM.  It is a hideous bubbling yet raspy sound that chills you both, echoing loudly around the cavern.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 5, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog turns without a word, scooping up Jason and high-tailing it out of the cavern, using Burst as a free manifestation to jack his movement to 40.


----------



## Other Guy (Dec 6, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason offers no objection as the large half-orc turns without a word, scooping him up and high-tailing it out of the cavern, using Burst as a free manifestation to jack his movement to 40.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 6, 2002)

_Gholog and Jason:_

Gholog turns and scoops up Jason with little effort.  The half-orc's form blurs slightly as he accelerates towards the rope and the way out.  The heads continue screaming behind you, the sound fading as you flee back to the rope.


_Adren and Aiden:_

From the pit mouth, you can faintly make out the sound of screaming, followed by the sounds of running feet.


(OOC:  Sir Osis, we've not heard from Kerrick for a bit.  What action are you taking?)


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Jason, hold on to my glaive..."

Gholog hands over his glaive, still not dropping Jason, then leaps for the rope and climbs as rapidly as safely possible.

 take 10 if not under duress; since this probably counts as dangerous, then roll for his climb. Skill modified total = +4


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 6, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick gapes at the woman for a long moment, surprised at being caught.

"I apologise for following you, but i'm no thief. I'm here trying to find any clues as to what has happened here, and what happen to those children. If you'll talk with me for a monent, I"d be happy to help you along with your burden."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

_Gholog and Jason:_

The half-orc passes his glave to Jason as he sprints towards the rope and leaps at it.  He quickly pulls himself up, hand over hand, the mage's added weight seeming to give him little difficulty (Climb 17+4=21, so no problems there ).  You both scramble out of the shaft, gasping in the clear air in the forest.


_Kerrick:_

The old woman shrugs, and passes her bag over to Kerrick.

"I'm leaving town, and I'd advise you to do the same.  Folk are getting nervous, and they'll start looking for anyone to blame before long." she says to you as she continues walking.  "I'm not staying there just so they can burn 'Utrish the Witch' when the fancy takes them."

She looks over to Kerrick with an eyebrow raised, studying his features.  "And why are you so bothered about it all, young man?  If you lived in Bellhold, I'd know your face." she asks.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Well, that sucked. Let's get help." Gholog will set Jason down and then start trotting toward the village.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 14, 2002)

_The search party:_

You quickly head back to town, the dusk darkening around you.  Even now, the woods around you are eerily quiet, with little of the birds' normal roosting calls.

The Plaza is almost empty of people as you arrive back, with a few of the Town Watch disassembling a small platform on the far side of the square.  You hear the noise of someone rapping on a window above you, and you spot Seraphina waving to you from one on the Bell and Clappers' rooms.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2002)

Seraphina, spotting her companions, quickly runs down to meet them in the Plaza.

"I suggest that we go someplace a little more private," She says quietly, "so that we can share what we've learned."

She then looks around nervously. "By the way... have any of you seen Kerrick?  I lost him after we left the Plaza, and I haven't seen him since..."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2002)

*Gholog*

"I haven't seen Kerrick. We should start tracking as soon as possible."

Once they've found a secure place to chat....

'We found an abandoned mine entrance. Looks like someone was already there before us. We found these weird three severed heads that started shrieking and got out fast. I want mage or priest back-up before facing something that unknown."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2002)

Seraphina frowns. "Mage or priest backup?  I can supply a little bit of magic, but, as you saw back on the road with the horses, my magic isn't that great."

"As for what I learned... well, first off, some of Haldik's men were helping set up the Plaza.  That in and of itself isn't strange, but they told me earlier that they were heading into town to rest.  I don't know if that means anything, but it might - they were lugging some big furniture-type stuff around, and I don't think tired people would be doing that."

"Once in the Plaza, we heard some people complaining.  We heard that some chickens haven't laid eggs for three days... that people have been having headaches for roughly the last week... and that the Mayor has hardly been seen 'since this all started'.  I'm not sure when it all began, though."

"Also, it seems that another group has been out searching for the children - the Heroes of the Bell, or somesuch.  They're lost, too."

"The Mayor also had the water checked, and had priests come to see if the town had been cursed, as to why they were having headaches - they got nothing.  Also, people have been suffering from bad dreams... a woman by the name of Utrish prophesied that they and the headaches wouldn't last more than a week."

"And the last thing... well, Haldik and company seem to be just a little suspicous of us.  I followed a couple of soldiers of his through a few streets, and listened to them.  There seems to be a possibility that Haldik is keeping tabs on us."

She sighs. "I'm afraid that's all I've got."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"You're right, I'm not from Bellhold, but children are missing and something strange is happening to the folks here. The nightmares, The headaches..."

Kerrick pauses for a second, then looks over at the old woman.

"Do you know anything about whats happening, i'm not sure i believe the only reason you're skipping town is you're afraid of being harsed for being a witch. Besides, i'd wager no one wants those children to be harmed."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2002)

*Gholog*

"You've learned far more than we have. As soon as we can get everyone together, I'd like to return to the mine shaft."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2002)

Seraphina shrugs. "Well, most of it wasn't very useful... you found something that is a little bit more substantial..."

Seraphina's face suddenly changes into one of deep thought. "Didn't someone, at some point, mention a mine?  ...yes, I remember now... after I left the Plaza, I came back and asked around to find out what I had missed.  I found out that most people are afraid to go down the mine, but that Krekket - the guy who owns the mines, I think - said that they are safe and all.  They also said that if no-one worked those mines, this town would be ruined.  ...I think it's a copper mine, they said."

Seraphina smiles slightly. "Well, let's just hope that I got everything this time... I don't want to have us surprised by something later, and it only happened because I forget to tell you something..."

"Oh, and I think your plan is a good one.  There isn't really anything left for us to do in town anymore."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Hmm, there was red metal there. I'd assumed it was rusted iron, but maybe it was copper..."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2002)

_Kerrick:_

"You're right, it's not just because of people calling me 'witch' of late.  I'm a seer, and I've seen what is to come for this town.  The dreams will stop within a week, that's true, but not for good.  No-one in Bellhold will be able to dream within a week, because no-one will have free will.  The whole town is being drawn under some spell." Utrish replies quickly.  "And don't go thinking I've got anything to do with it.  My gift doesn't let me choose what I see, and my magical skills are minor to say the least."

She stops and studies your face again, then reaches into her bag.  "And you're right on another count, no-one wishes the children ill.  You wish to help them, so I'll aid you in turn."  She passes you a small phial of turquoise liquid.  "It's a elixir that should patch up any hurts you might get along the way."

She takes her bag off you and continues along the path, calling back over her shoulder.  "You'd better get back to your friends, I think they may wish for your company."


_The search party:_

OOC: Not to put a dampner on the heroics, but you've not slept for over 36 hourzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....  Erm, sorry, nodded off there


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 15, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick calls back as the old woman takes here leave, "My thanks for everything. I'll do my bast to make sure you have a home to come back to." Then rushes back toward the inn hoping to find Seraphina.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 18, 2002)

*Gholog*

Exhausted from the events of the long day and a half, Gholog makes a weary way to the inn, where hopefully Seraphina has readied some rooms.


----------



## Acmite (Dec 18, 2002)

*Adren*

Indeed, Gholog, I am weary as well.  Shall we agree to meet with the others again in half-a-day's time?  That might be too long a wait, though.  What  do you think?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 18, 2002)

Kerrick quickly returns to the Bell and Clapper, finding his companions quitely discussing the day's events in one corner of the inn's common room.

Checking with the barkeeper, Gholog finds that there are rooms available.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 19, 2002)

"Alright, I suggest that we get some rest." Seraphina says. "We need to rest, and gather up our strength, for whatever may come tomorrow."

"By the way, Gholog," Seraphina says, as she rises from her stool, "is there anything specific you're looking for, magic-wise?  When I prepare my spells in the morning, I'd like to be able to memorize some that you think would be useful.  I don't mean like specific spells, but what kind of things that you'd like for us to be able to do, magic-wise."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 19, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog sleepily replies to Seraphina: "You're the expert and prepare what you think is best. The tunnel was dark and dank, there were a lot of roaches, and those shrieking heads were unnerving." He continues on, explaining in as great a detail as she wants.


To Adren: "I think leaving a message at the desk for our companions to be ready to explore in the morning, a half hour after sunrise, should give us enough time. I'd prefer to assault the place with daylight at my back."

... with that, Gholog retires for the night and tries to fall asleep as quickly as possible.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 19, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick strolls over to the table and sits down, "I didn't find much, but we may have less then a week before what ver is causeing the nightmares enthrallls all of Bellhold."


----------



## Other Guy (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Kerrick Jonez*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *..."I didn't find much, but we may have less then a week before whatever is causeing the nightmares enthrallls all of Bellhold." *




"O...kay..." Jason says as a look comes across his face indicating he feels this is a very strange thing to hear. "That's really the most important thing I've heard all day. Who'd you hear it from? Do you think we can trust--" he pauses. "Great. Now I'm becoming like the rest of you," he says, smiling. "I guess I really do need to sleep."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 21, 2002)

*Gholog*

... sleeps.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 22, 2002)

*And so to bed...*

I'm assuming you all go to sleep (if not, I'll edit this post).

Check your e-mail, I've sent each of you your own update.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Seraphina slowly wakes up in a flurry, blanket and pillow flying.  She then suddenly slows down, kneeling on her bed, almost breaking down into tears.

"What... _was_ that..." She quietly asks her cat.

"Where..." She begins to ask another question, then the events of the last day come hurtling back into her head.  Seraphina sighs deeply.

"This can't be coincidence... the townsfolk complained of strange dreams... now I just did... and I have an odd feeling that everyone else in our group did, as well..."

She sits down, trying to calm herself, and pulls out her spellbook.  She begins studying it and commiting arcane formulae to memory, but continues to be haunted by memories of her strange dream.

Memorizing typical spells.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Gholog*

Gholog springs awake, fists clenched, sweating profusely.

"That was ... disturbing. We need to go to the mine as soon as possible. I dreamt of people with copper faces. It's a either a prophetic dream or it's nothing. Either way I won't be satisfied until I know."

Gholog meditates for a few minutes, then dresses and goes to the common area to locate some food, waiting on the others.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 23, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

"ARRRRGGGGGGG!!!!!!!" Kerrick snaps awake with a scream, he's already on his feet in a defensive crouch. Power instictively building inside him.  _No, wait. It was a dream, or if the old woman was right, something more...Alright, Kerrick, just breath  calm yourself. Breath..._ 

Kerrick slowly calms himself, settling back down on the bed and wiping the sweat off with his blanket. He can't help but run a hand over his head, checking for blood.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Once finished with studying her spells, Seraphina shakily heads down to join her companions.

"I had... a dream..." Seraphina says quietly. "And... I have an odd feeling that each of you also had dreams, nightmares..."

She shakes her head as she takes a seat on a stool. "We must find the source of this." She says slowly. "We must find whatever it is that is sending these dreams, and we... must then destroy it."

She then stands up. "I don't know about the rest of you... but I cannot sleep again if it means going through... _that_ again... so I suggest that we go, and soon..."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Gholog*

"Let's go then. The sooner we are out of here the better...."


----------



## Other Guy (Dec 23, 2002)

*Jason Master*

Jason was absent when the others met, for he had remained in his own room.

He awakens, screaming into the air around him, "I'll never join...!" He pauses, realizes where he is and finishes, weaker in tone now "...you."

The healthy young man falls to his bed, lying on his back. He lets out a cry, dimly echoing the pain in his limbs. His body is soaked through in sweat, now turning to tears as he closes his eyes and sinks into the mattress, whispering faintly through the pain in his throat, more to himself than anyone who may be near, "I won't fail; I'll find another way."

By now Gato has come to rest by his master. Tears stream down his face still, but Gato's presence and the soothing noise of his purrs calms Jason. The small cat rests on his master's chest, cuddled in his arms like a child while Jason pets him with whatever strength remains in him after the dream.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 24, 2002)

*Kerrick Jonez*

Kerrick quickly find that sleep will not come back. So after he getting dressed he heads down to see if he can get some food and an ale.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 26, 2002)

*Gholog*

Once everyone has gathered downstairs and eaten, Gholog will volunteer to lead the way back to the copper mine.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 26, 2002)

It's early in the morning, around sixish.  The sun has risen over the horizon, but only just.  It seems as if it wasn't just you suffering from bad dreams.  In the common room, a merchant is calming her husband, and the other two guests are also awake, eating breakfast.

And it isn't just affecting humans.  Gato and Lucie are both nervous, either sensing their master and mistress's unease or from dreams of their own.  Jaxen and Virch are both quieter than normal, unusually distracted from their surroundings.

Tokket comes over to those of you in the inn's common room.  "Anything for breakfast folks?"


This thread is getting a bit on the long side, so I've started a new one here.


----------

